# I sincerely love this site and everybody in it!



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

:woof::woof::woof: ya.ll have been so helpful unconditionally. and we all share the same love for our dogs..thank you so much for all your help and answers.

My baby Sugar is saying thanks as well


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's great I'm glad you like the site. I've been on a few other forums but none have what we have going on here. So many great people and great info to share. You guys rock


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

her favorite position lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm happy that we could be of service for you and your puppy. it is nice to know that this site is still fulling its place on the web.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> I'm happy that we could be of service for you and your puppy. it is nice to know that this site is still fulling its place on the web.


I'm so grateful for all the people here!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

rebeccayhb said:


> I'm so grateful for all the people here!!


thank you...thank you...

i try my hardest...let me give myself a round of applause :clap::clap::clap:

lol...jk...glad you like it here...

it's alright, i guess...kinda sorta... :woof::woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> thank you...thank you...
> 
> i try my hardest...let me give myself a round of applause :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> ...


Don't hate John you know your loved here


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Ditto - love the site and members on it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its always so great to add new members to the family that love it here!


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> thank you...thank you...
> 
> i try my hardest...let me give myself a round of applause :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> ...


hahahaahaha you crack me up.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Glad you like it here. Your dog color coordinates w/ your floor.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

smokey_joe said:


> Glad you like it here. Your dog color coordinates w/ your floor.


haha your right! I've been telling ppl this dog is meant to be our family member! hehe


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Love train going on, all aboard!!!


----------

